
My Bathroom Mirror Is Smarter Than Yours - Eric_WVGG
https://medium.com/@maxbraun/my-bathroom-mirror-is-smarter-than-yours-94b21c6671ba#.wy3ptge12
======
doublerebel
This is very cool. I like how clean this particular implementation is, it
really adds to the "magic" effect. I wish the code was posted! The article
links to HomeMirror[1] but I wonder if that's the code and if there were any
customizations.

[1]:
[https://github.com/HannahMitt/HomeMirror](https://github.com/HannahMitt/HomeMirror)

------
davelnewton
Certainly has been posted a lot over the last several days :/

